# A tweak that you eat!??!



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I just checked the mail and found an ad for a "little green pill" that's _guaranteed_ to make my system "sound 1000% better." Excuse my skepticism, but I find it hard to trust "medicine" formulated by someone who doesn't even understand percentages. :unbelievable:

I don't think it's prudent to supply a link to this, but if anyone wants to be a guinea pig, be warned that these pills have not been tested by the FDA.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

But it’s guaranteed!!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Infrasonic said:


> But it’s guaranteed!!


Or your money back!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

hjones4841 said:


> Or your money back!


Excluding shipping and handling.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I do take large doses of vitamin E after exposure to loud noises, and before if I know in advance - high antioxidant doses have been found to to reduce noise induced hearing loss - I am only 23 but I want to do what I can now before it is too late!

I feel my comment was related - though I realize this thread is mainly a joke - which I thoroughly enjoyed btw


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't tell my wife about this....:nono::rofl2:


----------



## AtomicAgeZombie (May 2, 2012)

But that's 900% more than the regular 100% we're all use to!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

> I do take large doses of vitamin E


Be careful with that Vitamin E Chester, latest news says us guys can't take that anymore...causes problems with the ol prostate. We have enough trouble with that one without making it worse!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You can put that little green pill right next to your can of spray on hair!


----------



## jaddie (Jan 16, 2008)

wgmontgomery said:


> I just checked the mail and found an ad for a "little green pill" that's _guaranteed_ to make my system "sound 1000% better." Excuse my skepticism, but I find it hard to trust "medicine" formulated by someone who doesn't even understand percentages. :unbelievable:
> 
> I don't think it's prudent to supply a link to this, but if anyone wants to be a guinea pig, be warned that these pills have not been tested by the FDA.


Come on, man! Post that link! The only thing we're in danger of is pill-induced monetary loss. And with the proper safety equipment (I'm thinking a functional brain would do it), we can all avoid that. But I'm just dying to see the ad!


----------

